# Nole Food



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I see no need for messing this up with words.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ya buddy, I got my tickets to oklahoma, virginia and nc state last week. Games on ESPN U at 230 for those that didn't know.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about ... GO NOLES!!!!

Looks really good Curtis ......


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Joe. 

I have cooked alot of things, but this will be my first Smoked Gator, Tail that is....... It is finishing wrapped in foil now. I smells incredible. 

GO NOLES.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

HEY, What the...

Jim

(PS... lookin' good)

GO GATORS!!!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Thanks Joe.
> 
> I have cooked alot of things, but this will be my first Smoked Gator, Tail that is....... It is finishing wrapped in foil now. I smells incredible.
> 
> GO NOLES.


Really like that it is Gator tail ... very appropriate. Hopefully the NOLES will be cooking some gator tail themselves in November. 

Never had it smoked before, can't wait for the report. Looks fantastic!!!!!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like heartburn and tears to me...


----------

